# 1972 Bavaria -- Roof/Bike Rack?



## jacobNYC (Jun 16, 2008)

I am about to acquire a 72 bavaria, and am wondering if anyone has had success installing a roof rack on a 72 bavaria?


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

Yakima or Thule should have one that clamps on the rain gutters (it has drip gutters, doesn't it??) Have a Thule for my 02 that I have had for years.


----------



## jacobNYC (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the reply and the photo!


----------



## jacobNYC (Jun 16, 2008)

can you tell me which model thule it is? there are so many!

thanks again


----------

